# Hymer Leisure Battery Access



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi
On my Hymer B694 i have 2 leisure batteries,one under the drivers seat and one under passenger seat.How do you get access to batteries if needed ?The front is open on both (looks as though there should be some covers on them), but the opening doesnt seem big enough to get batteries out.Do you have to remove seats and get access from the top ?
Regards
Alec


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes you remove the seats, well i have to in my van....


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I had 2 leisure batteries under the front seats too,I have taken them both out and fitted an Elecsol 270A/H under one of the lounge seats in their place.I like to have regular and quick access to the leisure battery as I always seem to be fiddling around in that area. :roll:


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Clive.
it looked the only option but i just wanted to make sure, Am i right in thinking there should be some covers on the front or are they left open?
Cheers
Alec


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

alecturn1 said:


> Thanks Clive.
> it looked the only option but i just wanted to make sure, Am i right in thinking there should be some covers on the front or are they left open?
> Cheers
> Alec


Yes both of my seats are open in the frount and covers in the rear side of the seats but i agree there were once covered.... still its not important...


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

alecturn1 said:


> Thanks Clive.
> it looked the only option but i just wanted to make sure, Am i right in thinking there should be some covers on the front or are they left open?
> Cheers
> Alec


On mine there are 2 removable plastic covers on each seat,which makes it easy to get to the storage space which is now under each front seat.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

It is via four screw bolts one of mine has an allan key broke off inside so you have to knock it round with a hammer and a screwdriver :roll: 

Either way what a ball ache, and make sure you don't pull out the small fuse on the single wire or gauges and 12 volt light above the hab door wont work, took me ages to find out, it was only when I took the battery out again I noticed the wire dangling..

Oh and I arced the batteries wrestling the seats out which blew the main fuse, the seats are very heavy.

ray.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

The seats are really awkward to move and heavy, like wak44 I relocated my batteries to under the lounge seat so that I could fit an invertor, solar and other peripherals. I now have a safe located under one of the seats and a Maglight on permanent charge under the other.
Covers on mine have long gone.

Terry


----------

